# [risolto]Pacchetti Ati bloccati

## Nio84

Salve , ho preferito cambiare titolo all'altra discussione (titolo cambiato in "ridirigere output emerge su file") e aprire questa discussione specifica per il blocco dei pacchetti . Vi posto l'output di 

```
 emerge xorg-server 
```

```
[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-power/acpid-2.0.4-r2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mdev-util/gperf-3.0.4[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/dmidecode-2.10[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mnls[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mapp-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/dri2proto-2.3[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18_pre20100211-r1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mzlib[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-minimal[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/rgb-1.0.3[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/recordproto-1.14[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mapp-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100409-r1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-opengl[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mzlib[39;49;00m [34;01m-network-cron[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/dbus-1.2.24[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mX[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m) [34;01m-test[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mlvm1[39;49;00m [31;01mreadline[39;49;00m [31;01mstatic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-clvm[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-cman[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mdev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m [34;01m-nocxx[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mvirtual/eject-0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/glproto-1.4.11[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mvirtual/libusb-0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXres-1.0.4[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXfont-1.4.1[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mipv6[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r3[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mminimal[39;49;00m [31;01mpam[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXinerama-1.1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mnls[39;49;00m [34;01m-dynamic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mdev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-bash-completion[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m [34;01m-test[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.7[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mmedia-libs/mesa-7.7.1[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mnptl[39;49;00m [31;01mxcb[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m ([34;01m-gallium[39;49;00m) [34;01m-motif[39;49;00m [34;01m-pic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" VIDEO_CARDS="[34;01m-intel[39;49;00m [34;01m-mach64[39;49;00m [34;01m-mga[39;49;00m [34;01m-none[39;49;00m [34;01m-nouveau[39;49;00m [34;01m-r128[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeon[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeonhd[39;49;00m [34;01m-savage[39;49;00m [34;01m-sis[39;49;00m ([34;01m-sunffb[39;49;00m) [34;01m-svga[39;49;00m [34;01m-tdfx[39;49;00m [34;01m-via[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/usbutils-0.86-r1[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mzlib[39;49;00m [34;01m-network-cron[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mX[39;49;00m [31;01mcrypt[39;49;00m [34;01m-acpi[39;49;00m [34;01m-apm[39;49;00m [34;01m-consolekit[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-dell[39;49;00m [34;01m-disk-partition[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m [34;01m-laptop[39;49;00m [34;01m-policykit[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mapp-misc/hal-info-20090716[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mhal[39;49;00m [31;01mipv6[39;49;00m [31;01mnptl[39;49;00m [31;01mxorg[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-dmx[39;49;00m [34;01m-kdrive[39;49;00m [34;01m-minimal[39;49;00m [34;01m-sdl[39;49;00m [34;01m-tslib[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mmodules[39;49;00m ([31;01mmultilib[39;49;00m) [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7[39;49;00m  INPUT_DEVICES="[31;01mevdev[39;49;00m [31;01mkeyboard[39;49;00m [31;01mmouse[39;49;00m [34;01m-acecad[39;49;00m [34;01m-aiptek[39;49;00m [34;01m-joystick[39;49;00m [34;01m-penmount[39;49;00m [34;01m-synaptics[39;49;00m [34;01m-tslib[39;49;00m [34;01m-virtualbox[39;49;00m [34;01m-vmmouse[39;49;00m [34;01m-void[39;49;00m [34;01m-wacom[39;49;00m" VIDEO_CARDS="[31;01mfglrx[39;49;00m [34;01m-apm[39;49;00m [34;01m-ark[39;49;00m [34;01m-ast[39;49;00m [34;01m-chips[39;49;00m [34;01m-cirrus[39;49;00m [34;01m-dummy[39;49;00m [34;01m-epson[39;49;00m [34;01m-fbdev[39;49;00m ([34;01m-geode[39;49;00m) [34;01m-glint[39;49;00m [34;01m-i128[39;49;00m ([34;01m-i740[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-impact[39;49;00m) [34;01m-intel[39;49;00m [34;01m-mach64[39;49;00m [34;01m-mga[39;49;00m [34;01m-neomagic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-newport[39;49;00m) [34;01m-nv[39;49;00m [34;01m-nvidia[39;49;00m [34;01m-r128[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeon[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeonhd[39;49;00m [34;01m-rendition[39;49;00m [34;01m-s3[39;49;00m [34;01m-s3virge[39;49;00m [34;01m-savage[39;49;00m [34;01m-siliconmotion[39;49;00m [34;01m-sis[39;49;00m [34;01m-sisusb[39;49;00m ([34;01m-sunbw2[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suncg14[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suncg3[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suncg6[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-sunffb[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-sunleo[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suntcx[39;49;00m) [34;01m-tdfx[39;49;00m [34;01m-tga[39;49;00m [34;01m-trident[39;49;00m [34;01m-tseng[39;49;00m [34;01m-v4l[39;49;00m [34;01m-vesa[39;49;00m [34;01m-via[39;49;00m [34;01m-virtualbox[39;49;00m [34;01m-vmware[39;49;00m ([34;01m-voodoo[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-xgi[39;49;00m)" 

[[31;01mblocks[39;49;00m [31;01mB[39;49;00m     ] [31;01m>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0[39;49;00m[31;01m (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11)[39;49;00m

[31;01m * [39;49;00mError: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

[31;01m * [39;49;00minstalled at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

For more information about [31;01mBlocked Packages[39;49;00m, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

Da tenere presente che nella flag VIDEO_CARDS  è settato il valore fglrx  cioè i driver ati proprietari .....mi serve il 3D......ma a causa dei blocchi non riesco ad emergere xorg

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> ">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11

 

non si capisce quasi niente da quello che hai postato (io vedo un sacco di quadrattini e testo non formattato).

prova una versione successiva di quei driver

ps: ma non potresti rendere un po' più leggibile l'output?

ps2: comunque a me emerge -uDNp world > prova mi da l'output completo esattamente come volevi tu in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-833225.html?sid=867a96b00f1481337631971d5e9131bf . strano assai che a te non vada

----------

## Zizo

Ed ecco un log più pulito:

```
sys-power/acpid-2.0.4-r2

dev-util/gperf-3.0.4

sys-apps/dmidecode-2.10

sys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r2  USE="nls"

app-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2

x11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3

x11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2

x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6  USE="-debug"

x11-proto/dri2proto-2.3

x11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0

x11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0

x11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0

x11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18_pre20100211-r1  USE="-debug"

x11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3

x11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0

x11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1

x11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0

x11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0

x11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0  USE="zlib -debug -minimal"

x11-apps/rgb-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

x11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3  USE="-debug"

x11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2

x11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0

x11-proto/recordproto-1.14

x11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0

app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100409-r1  USE="-opengl"

sys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4  USE="zlib -network-cron"

sys-apps/dbus-1.2.24  USE="X -debug -doc (-selinux) -test"

x11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6  USE="-debug"

x11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5  USE="-debug"

x11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

sys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2  USE="lvm1 readline static (-clvm) (-cman) (-selinux)"

dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5  USE="-debug -doc -nocxx"

virtual/eject-0

x11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1  USE="-debug"

x11-proto/glproto-1.4.11

virtual/libusb-0

x11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2  USE="-debug"

x11-libs/libXres-1.0.4  USE="-debug"

x11-libs/libXfont-1.4.1  USE="ipv6 -debug"

x11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r3  USE="minimal pam -debug"

x11-libs/libXinerama-1.1  USE="-debug"

sys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2  USE="nls -dynamic (-selinux)"

dev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86  USE="-bash-completion -debug -doc -test"

x11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0  USE="-debug"

x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.7

media-libs/mesa-7.7.1  USE="nptl xcb -debug (-gallium) -motif -pic (-selinux)" VIDEO_CARDS="-intel -mach64 -mga -none -nouveau -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -savage -sis (-sunffb) -svga -tdfx -via"

sys-apps/usbutils-0.86-r1  USE="zlib -network-cron"

sys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2  USE="X crypt -acpi -apm -consolekit -debug -dell -disk-partition -doc -laptop -policykit (-selinux)"

app-misc/hal-info-20090716

x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6  USE="hal ipv6 nptl xorg -debug -dmx -kdrive -minimal -sdl -tslib"

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11  USE="modules (multilib) -debug"

x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0  USE="-debug"

x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2  USE="-debug"

x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0  USE="-debug"

x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7  INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -joystick -penmount -synaptics -tslib -virtualbox -vmmouse -void -wacom" VIDEO_CARDS="fglrx -apm -ark -ast -chips -cirrus -dummy -epson -fbdev (-geode) -glint -i128 (-i740) (-impact) -intel -mach64 -mga -neomagic (-newport) -nv -nvidia -r128 -radeon -radeonhd -rendition -s3 -s3virge -savage -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb (-sunbw2) (-suncg14) (-suncg3) (-suncg6) (-sunffb) (-sunleo) (-suntcx) -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -via -virtualbox -vmware (-voodoo) (-xgi)"

[blocks B     ] >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0 (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked 
```

L'errore è generato dagli ati-drivers-9.11, in quanto vogliono solamente xorg-server minore di 1.7.0.

I primi driver compatibili con xorg-server-1.7.6 sono gli ati-drivers-10.4 o superiori, quindi smascherali.

Probabilmente vorrai provare direttamente i 10.6.

Per far ciò ti basta eseguire da root una delle seguenti procedure: se /etc/portage/package.keywords è un file aggiungi la riga "x11-drivers/ati-drivers", se invece è una cartella crea un file all'interno di essa che contenga la riga "x11-drivers/ati-drivers".

----------

## Nio84

cioè quel comando mi sblokka i driver ? non ho ben capito a cosa serva quel comando

EDIT: abbiamo modificato insieme il post  :Razz: 

se è una cartella sto file come lo dovrei kiamare?

----------

## Zizo

Nella cartella /etc/portage puoi gestire i pacchetti singolarmente. In particolare con package.keywords puoi decidere quali pacchetti ancora in fase di testing vuoi utilizzare comunque.

package.keywords può essere sia un file (come viene presentato dalla guida), sia una cartella.

Quest'ultima soluzione, che io consiglio, consiste nel creare un file all'interno della cartella /etc/portage/package.keywords che contenga il nome del pacchetto da smascherare.

Il nome del file non fa differenza, e non serve metterlo all'interno di /etc/portage/package.keywords direttamente, ma anche in una sottocartella.

Per comodità spesso si utilizza questo schema:

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords/categoria/nome_pacchetto
```

nel quale andrai ad inserire una riga composta da

```
categoria/nome_pacchetto
```

Nel tuo caso dovrai inserire 

```
x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

 nel file 

```
/etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers/ati-drivers
```

che con un singolo comando diventa 

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers && echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> "/etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers/ati-drivers"
```

dove "mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers" serve per creare la cartella "x11-drivers", ma anche "package.keywords", "portage", etc... se non dovessero esistere (questo è dato dall'opzione -p: se per esempio /etc/portage/package.keywords non esistesse con un semplice mkdir, senza -p, riceveresti un errore, così invece viene creato); "&&" si può tradurre con "continua solo se il precedente comando viene eseguito con successo" e " echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> "/etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers/ati-drivers" " aggiunge il testo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" all'interno del file "/etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers/ati-drivers".

Spero solo di essermi spiegato in maniera chiara, altrimenti scusa  :Smile: 

P.S.: Ti chiedo solo un favore, non scrivere mai abbreviazioni stile sms, come utilizzare k ovunque. È per il bene di tutti, anche tuo  :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Si chiarissimo.... grazie mille.

----------

## Nio84

Nada........... mi ridà ancora pacchetti bloccati....anche dopo aver dato il comando 

```
mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers && echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> "/etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers/ati-drivers"
```

P.S non conosco bene i file di configurazione ...pref postarli come emerge li ha fatti.....se provo a riordinarli mi sa che ve li pasticcio ancora di piu' .

Al solito...non sono un esperto ....ma l'output che ho postato prima mi pare che sia identico a questo.... quindi con quel comando cosa ho fato? Niente?

```
[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-power/acpid-2.0.4-r2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mdev-util/gperf-3.0.4[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/dmidecode-2.10[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/eject-2.1.5-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mnls[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mapp-admin/eselect-opengl-1.1.1-r2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86vidmodeproto-2.3[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xineramaproto-1.2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.6[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/dri2proto-2.3[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86driproto-2.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/fontsproto-2.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/resourceproto-1.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libdrm-2.4.18_pre20100211-r1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/trapproto-3.4.3[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/bigreqsproto-1.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86dgaproto-2.1[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/videoproto-2.3.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/scrnsaverproto-1.2.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libpciaccess-0.11.0[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mzlib[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-minimal[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/rgb-1.0.3[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/iceauth-1.0.3[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xf86rushproto-1.1.2[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-misc/xbitmaps-1.1.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/recordproto-1.14[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/xcmiscproto-1.2.0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mapp-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-20100409-r1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-opengl[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/pciutils-3.1.4[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mzlib[39;49;00m [34;01m-network-cron[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/dbus-1.2.24[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mX[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m) [34;01m-test[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/xrdb-1.0.6[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libfontenc-1.0.5[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-misc/makedepend-1.0.2[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-fs/lvm2-2.02.56-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mlvm1[39;49;00m [31;01mreadline[39;49;00m [31;01mstatic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-clvm[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-cman[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mdev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r5[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m [34;01m-nocxx[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mvirtual/eject-0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/xkbcomp-1.1.1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-proto/glproto-1.4.11[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mvirtual/libusb-0[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libxkbui-1.0.2[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXres-1.0.4[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXfont-1.4.1[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mipv6[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-apps/xinit-1.2.0-r3[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mminimal[39;49;00m [31;01mpam[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXinerama-1.1[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-fs/cryptsetup-1.0.6-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mnls[39;49;00m [34;01m-dynamic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mdev-libs/dbus-glib-0.86[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-bash-completion[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m [34;01m-test[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-libs/libXxf86vm-1.1.0[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-misc/xkeyboard-config-1.7[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mmedia-libs/mesa-7.7.1[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mnptl[39;49;00m [31;01mxcb[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m ([34;01m-gallium[39;49;00m) [34;01m-motif[39;49;00m [34;01m-pic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" VIDEO_CARDS="[34;01m-intel[39;49;00m [34;01m-mach64[39;49;00m [34;01m-mga[39;49;00m [34;01m-none[39;49;00m [34;01m-nouveau[39;49;00m [34;01m-r128[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeon[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeonhd[39;49;00m [34;01m-savage[39;49;00m [34;01m-sis[39;49;00m ([34;01m-sunffb[39;49;00m) [34;01m-svga[39;49;00m [34;01m-tdfx[39;49;00m [34;01m-via[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/usbutils-0.86-r1[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mzlib[39;49;00m [34;01m-network-cron[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32msys-apps/hal-0.5.13-r2[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mX[39;49;00m [31;01mcrypt[39;49;00m [34;01m-acpi[39;49;00m [34;01m-apm[39;49;00m [34;01m-consolekit[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-dell[39;49;00m [34;01m-disk-partition[39;49;00m [34;01m-doc[39;49;00m [34;01m-laptop[39;49;00m [34;01m-policykit[39;49;00m ([34;01m-selinux[39;49;00m)" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mapp-misc/hal-info-20090716[39;49;00m 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mhal[39;49;00m [31;01mipv6[39;49;00m [31;01mnptl[39;49;00m [31;01mxorg[39;49;00m [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m [34;01m-dmx[39;49;00m [34;01m-kdrive[39;49;00m [34;01m-minimal[39;49;00m [34;01m-sdl[39;49;00m [34;01m-tslib[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11[39;49;00m  USE="[31;01mmodules[39;49;00m ([31;01mmultilib[39;49;00m) [34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0[39;49;00m  USE="[34;01m-debug[39;49;00m" 

[[32mebuild[39;49;00m  [32;01mN[39;49;00m    ] [32mx11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7[39;49;00m  INPUT_DEVICES="[31;01mevdev[39;49;00m [31;01mkeyboard[39;49;00m [31;01mmouse[39;49;00m [34;01m-acecad[39;49;00m [34;01m-aiptek[39;49;00m [34;01m-joystick[39;49;00m [34;01m-penmount[39;49;00m [34;01m-synaptics[39;49;00m [34;01m-tslib[39;49;00m [34;01m-virtualbox[39;49;00m [34;01m-vmmouse[39;49;00m [34;01m-void[39;49;00m [34;01m-wacom[39;49;00m" VIDEO_CARDS="[31;01mfglrx[39;49;00m [34;01m-apm[39;49;00m [34;01m-ark[39;49;00m [34;01m-ast[39;49;00m [34;01m-chips[39;49;00m [34;01m-cirrus[39;49;00m [34;01m-dummy[39;49;00m [34;01m-epson[39;49;00m [34;01m-fbdev[39;49;00m ([34;01m-geode[39;49;00m) [34;01m-glint[39;49;00m [34;01m-i128[39;49;00m ([34;01m-i740[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-impact[39;49;00m) [34;01m-intel[39;49;00m [34;01m-mach64[39;49;00m [34;01m-mga[39;49;00m [34;01m-neomagic[39;49;00m ([34;01m-newport[39;49;00m) [34;01m-nv[39;49;00m [34;01m-nvidia[39;49;00m [34;01m-r128[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeon[39;49;00m [34;01m-radeonhd[39;49;00m [34;01m-rendition[39;49;00m [34;01m-s3[39;49;00m [34;01m-s3virge[39;49;00m [34;01m-savage[39;49;00m [34;01m-siliconmotion[39;49;00m [34;01m-sis[39;49;00m [34;01m-sisusb[39;49;00m ([34;01m-sunbw2[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suncg14[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suncg3[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suncg6[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-sunffb[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-sunleo[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-suntcx[39;49;00m) [34;01m-tdfx[39;49;00m [34;01m-tga[39;49;00m [34;01m-trident[39;49;00m [34;01m-tseng[39;49;00m [34;01m-v4l[39;49;00m [34;01m-vesa[39;49;00m [34;01m-via[39;49;00m [34;01m-virtualbox[39;49;00m [34;01m-vmware[39;49;00m ([34;01m-voodoo[39;49;00m) ([34;01m-xgi[39;49;00m)" 

[[31;01mblocks[39;49;00m [31;01mB[39;49;00m     ] [31;01m>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0[39;49;00m[31;01m (">=x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.0" is blocking x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11)[39;49;00m

[31;01m * [39;49;00mError: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

[31;01m * [39;49;00minstalled at the same time on the same system.

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/ati-drivers-9.11', 'merge') pulled in by

    x11-drivers/ati-drivers required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-drivers-1.7', 'merge')

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-base/xorg-server-1.7.6', 'merge') pulled in by

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-keyboard-1.4.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.99.901 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-mouse-1.5.0', 'merge')

    >=x11-base/xorg-server-1.6.3 required by ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-drivers/xf86-input-evdev-2.3.2', 'merge')

    (and 2 more)

For more information about [31;01mBlocked Packages[39;49;00m, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked

```

----------

## devilheart

non è più semplice un banale

```
echo "~x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Nada........... mi ridà ancora pacchetti bloccati....anche dopo aver dato il comando 
> 
> ```
> mkdir -p /etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers && echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> "/etc/portage/package.keywords/x11-drivers/ati-drivers"
> ```
> ...

 

premetto che io i pacchetti non li smaschero più così ma uso "autounmask"   :Rolling Eyes: 

uhm..... prova ad inserire la stringa: "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6"

----------

## Zizo

Il comando non funziona se avevi già package.keywords come file.

Autocitandomi:

 *Quote:*   

> Per far ciò ti basta eseguire da root una delle seguenti procedure: se /etc/portage/package.keywords è un file aggiungi la riga "x11-drivers/ati-drivers", se invece è una cartella crea un file all'interno di essa che contenga la riga "x11-drivers/ati-drivers".

 

Nel tuo caso, visto che si tratta di un file, segui la procedura standard, suggerita anche da darkmanPPT e devilheart, utilizzando

```
echo "x11-drivers/ati-drivers" >> "/etc/portage/package.keywords"
```

 per smascherare tutte le versioni in testing (e quindi appena sarà disponibile una nuova versione emerge proporrà l'aggiornamento), oppure 

```
echo "=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6" >> "/etc/portage/package.keywords"
```

 per smascherare solo la versione 10.6 e non aggiornare più finché una successiva non verrà resa stabile.

Se devi fare ritocchi o rimozioni puoi farli con

```
nano "/etc/portage/package.keywords"
```

Poi ognuno si organizza come meglio vuole  :Smile:  utilizzo la struttura a directory perché è facile implementare uno script che le gestisca, ma questo è un altro discorso.

P.S.: Il problema è nato convinto che tu non avessi nessun /etc/portage/package.keywords . Mi scuso per la confusione che posso aver creato, specialmente nella tua mente  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Figurati.... anzi grazie ....è che passare da Windows/ubuntu 10.04  a Gentoo è dura  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Allora facciamo chiarezza .... ho la cartella package.keywords..... con la categoria e poi dentro il file  ...le ho provate tutte ci ho messo :

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers

x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6
```

 nel caso di 10.6 mi dice "invalid atom"

Allora intanto vorrei chiarire :

```

emerge xorg-server
```

Che versione di xorg scaricherei? La 1.7 o la 1.8? Quale è la versione che gli sviluppatori raccomandano?

Per entrambe le versioni vanno bene i driver 10.6? 

I driver 10.6....funzionano bene? Sono testati? Magari sarà meglio scaricare i 10.5? (se esistono?)

Se adesempio dovessi installare xorg 1.8 perchè è la sola compatibile con i driver ati per schede HD (è solo un esempio) c'è un modo per dire a Gentoo ...mascherami tutte le versioni xorg prima della 1.8 e tutti i driver ati prima della versione che ne so 10? In modo tale che non mi rompa piu' le scatole con questi blocchi?   :Razz: 

----------

## Zizo

La maggior parte delle informazioni che cerchi sono contenute nel manuale di gentoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/it/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=3&chap=3.

Emerge restituisce l'errore "invalid atom" perché se ben osservi devi anteporre un = al nome del pacchetto se ne specifichi la versione.

Detto questo devi sapere che in gentoo ci sono principalmente tre tipi di pacchetti: stabili, in testing e gli hard masked.

Un esempio vale più di mille parole: http://it.znurt.org/search.php?search=&q=xorg-server

Da questo sito puoi vedere come xorg-server-1.7.6 sia stabile per le architetture amd64, arm, hppa, ppc, ppc64 e x86, e quindi sono la scelta consigliata.

Ora prova a vedere cosa dice riguardo ai driver ati: http://it.znurt.org/search.php?search=&q=ati-drivers.

Come si può intuire la zona rossa è da evitare: generalmente sono segnati come hard masked i pacchetti che danno problemi seri, mentre in generale puoi andare abbastanza tranquillo con quelli in testing, che sono candidati a diventare stabili dopo sufficienti persone che li hanno testati. Magari prima di installarli fai un giro su https://bugs.gentoo.org/ per vedere se qualcuno ha riscontrato particolari anomalie in un pacchetto in testing. Cercando per esempio "ati-drivers" su quest'ultimo sito noterai che ci sono alcuni problemi riportati per i 10.4 e i 10.5, ma nessuno per i 10.6 ( anche perché sono i più recenti, in ogni caso se ci fossero grossi problemi sarebbero già stati segnalati).

Aggiungendo i pacchetti in package.keywords permetti l'installazione dei pacchetti in testing, non degli hard masked, per quelli c'è package.unmask.

Per sapere con che versione di xorg lavorano i driver 10.6 vai su http://www.gentoo-portage.com/x11-drivers/ati-drivers. Ignora il fatto che vengano visualizzati come hard masked, è un problema del sito. Dalla voce "dependecies" in fondo alla pagine puoi vedere che le versioni 10.4/5/6 vogliono !>=x11-base/xorg-server-1.8.0 !<x11-base/xorg-server-1.7, quindi xorg-server-1.7.6 fa proprio al caso tuo  :Smile: 

Se volessi xorg-1.8 nemmeno troveresti i driver necessari.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

>  nel caso di 10.6 mi dice "invalid atom" 

 

si, perchè devi mettere davanti un "="

la prima forma, invece, a me par che non serva a nulla.

ti spiego. i casi sono due:

```

x11-drivers/ati-drivers ~x86

=x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6
```

io preferisco sempre la seconda.

comunque, nel caso. per non saper nè leggere nè scrivere. installati

```
app-portage/autounmask
```

e poi dai un bel (da root)

```
autounmask x11-drivers/ati-drivers-10.6
```

e sei a posto   :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Se volessi xorg-1.8 nemmeno troveresti i driver necessari.

 

falso. 

installati layman e poi dai layman -a gentoo-quebec

e i driver li trovi   :Wink: 

----------

## Zizo

 *darkmanPPT wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*    nel caso di 10.6 mi dice "invalid atom"  
> 
> la prima forma, invece, a me par che non serva a nulla.

 

Mi sa proprio che Nio84 non è l'unico che deve leggere il manuale  :Wink: 

Inoltre autounmask mi sembra sprecato e controproducente per un singolo pacchetto, nonché indispensabile per grossi unmask.

Non l'ho consigliato in quanto prima sarebbe bene avere una minima idea di come portage gestisce i pacchetti anche tramite /etc/portage.

Per il discorso degli overlay, certo che esistono, ma ben pochi sarebbero disposti ad aiutare in caso di problemi con un pacchetto esterno all'albero principale.

Correggo quindi la frase dicendo che, se volessi xorg-1.8 nemmeno troveresti i driver necessari in portage. Mi sembrava più che scontato.

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mi sa proprio che Nio84 non è l'unico che deve leggere il manuale 
> 
> 

 

può darsi. una ripassatina al manuale non fa mai male (mo' c'ho pure fatto la rima!)

per quanto riguarda autounmask. mah, io sono per la filosofia che se posso, le cose non le faccio a manina. 

gusti... e i gusti son gusti.

a mio avviso per un neofita di gentoo, potrebbe rivelarsi un ottimo strumento.

comunque, scusate per l'OT.

cerchiamo di ritornare in Topic. vediamo se Nio84 ha risolto.

----------

## Nio84

Si grazie ho emerso Xorg ! .........ovviamente .....non funziona ....ma vabbè ci devo pensare un po su' da solo....Grazie fino ad adesso.

----------

## Zizo

Alla fine che metodo hai utilizzato per smascherare?

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Nio84 wrote:*   

> Si grazie ho emerso Xorg ! .........ovviamente .....non funziona ....ma vabbè ci devo pensare un po su' da solo....Grazie fino ad adesso.

 

se hai problemi, sai dove chiedere: sul forum!   :Wink: 

----------

## Nio84

Grazie tante per la disponibilità.... ma se tutte le volte che penso di affogare , mi faccio salvare ...non imparero' mai a nuotare! 

Altra rima involontaria........... la prossima volta scriverò in terzine o in endecasillabi ahaha

----------

